# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Anfrage: Erfahrungen mit "Degarelix"

## Anonymous1

Hallo,

Degarelix ist eine relativ neue "Hormonspritze" zur Testosteronunterdückung, die Wirkung setzt sofort ohne "flare up" ein.

Ich bitte die ADT-behandelten Männer um Antworten auf folgende Fragen:

1.) Hat Dein Urologe bereits die neue Spritze von sich aus angeboten oder bei Dir eingesetzt?

2.) Hast Du selbst Deinen Urologen auf die neue Spritze angesprochen und wie hat er reagiert?

3.) Falls Du die neue Spritze bekommst, kannst Du Erfahrungen berichten? Zum Beispiel PSA oder Nebenwirkungen.

In der Hoffnung auf zahlreiche Beteiligung! Dankbar wäre ich auch den SHG-Leitern, wenn sie in den Gruppentreffen diese Fragen stellen und mir die Antworten mitteilen.

----------


## Heinz Kurt

Hallo Dieter,

Firmagon (Degarelix) ist erst seit 1.6.09 erhältlich. Sicher liegen für das ähnliche Plenaxis (Abarelix) mehr Erfahrungen vor, da dieses bereits
seit 15.2.08 zur Verfügung steht. 
Ferner ist Vantas (Histrelin), ein GnRH-Agonist-Depot für 12 Monate,
seit 2.7.09 erhältlich und wird m.W. von Prof. Graefen in Hamburg im Rahmen einer Studie angeboten.

Grüße von Heinz Kurt

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Dieter,

wie Du weißt wird bei meiner ADT Plenaxis verwendet und daß Degarelix dem Plenaxis überlegen sein soll oder umgekehrt möchte ich nicht glauben!

Wie Du auch in meinem Profil dem "Tumorboard Urogenitale Tumoren / Prostataboard (URO) Protokoll vom 16.02.2009" lesen kannst, wurde mir Trenantone wieder empfohlen aber habe mich doch auf Plenaxis entschieden -obwohl Plenaxis ein GnRh-Analog ist- habe ich darauf bestanden noch ein Antiandrogen -Bicalutamid- hinzu zu nehmen und wurde auch im Februar 2006 von PD OA bzw. Prof. Dr. Küfer auch so akzeptiert!

Wenn man also beide Medikamenten Degarelix und Plenaxis Nebenwirkungsprotokolle nebeneinander liegt, so haben sie fast identische Merkmale an Nebenwirkungen aber natürlich nicht alles auf einmal, sie wirken individuell bei jedem anderst und kann daher nicht sagen, das Eine wirkt besser wie das Andere. Das ist meine Auffassung!

Wenn man nach der Wirksamkeit von Plenaxis bei mir ausgeht so benötigten nach 8 (Acht) Plenaxis Spritzen seit Anfang 8. April 2009 bis 23. September -insgesamt 20 Wochen- beim Stand PSA 3,65 ng/ml bis einschließlich 23.09.09 einen Rückgang bis 0,060 ng/ml PSA.

Ist das Gut? mir kam es endlos lange vor und wenn ich an mein Herz und Psyche denke habe ich schon manchmal meine irrationale Gedanken!
Hoffe damit gedient zu haben und verbleibe 
mit herzlichen Grüßen, Helmut

----------


## christinew

Hallo, mein Mann bekommt Degarelix, inzwischen die 3. Auffrischung mit 80 mg, ich kann nicht speziell über Erfahrungen berichten, PSA ist seit wann? um etwa 40 -50 % gesunken, war das Degarelix, mein Mann ist down, ist das Degarelix oder das Fortschreiten der Krankheit, oder was, er schwitzt sehr viel, ist das Degarelix? 
Einzig das CT hat sich in den letzten 2 Monaten eigentlich nicht verändert, weder positiv noch negativ, 
Bei uns hat sich die Frage nicht gestellt, Degarelix ja oder nein, es gab nichts anderes mehr, 
Christine

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Christine,

schwitzen tue ich auch aber mäßig auch in der Nacht, nur wenn ich sehr in Bewegung bin dann rinnt der Schweiß aus allen Poren!

Wenn ich nicht schwitze , dann friere ich, laufe mit dem Winterpullover rum oder Abends am Fernseher bin ich mit der Wolldecke eingehüllt!

Liegt es am fehlendem Testosteron oder an der Plenaxis, ich weiß es nicht, wohl an beidem!
Liebe Grüße, Helmut

----------


## christinew

Das habe ich noch vergessen,
wir hatten den Arzt auf Degarelix angesprochen, wie übrigens fast jede Therapie von uns angesprochen werden muss  
Christine

----------


## Siegmar

Hallo Dieter,

bei PSA 3,13 ng/ml und Testosteron 29,7 nmol/l habe ich am 19.06.09 wieder mit der ADT3 ("2.Runde") begonnen. Diesmal mit Degarelix (Firmagon), Casodex 150 mg, Avodart 0,5 mg. Bei meiner ersten ADT3 hatte ich mit Eligard, Casodex (3x50 mg), Avodart nicht das angestrebte Kastrationsniveau erreicht. Tiefster Testosteronwert war 1.0 nmol/l.
Deshalb hatte ich meinen Urologen auf ein GnRH-Agonist angesprochen und wir haben uns auf Degarelix geeinigt mit folgendem Therapieverlauf:

19.06.2009; Firmagon 120 mg; PSA 3,13 ng/ml; Testosteron 29,7 nmol/l;
17.07.2009; Firmagon 80 mg; PSA 0,95 ng/ml; Testosteron 1,4 nmol/l;
13.08.2009; Firmagon auf 120 mg erhöht, da Testosteron wieder angestiegen auf 2,42 nmol/l(danach starke Entzündung an der Einstichstelle);
20.08.2009; Firmagon 80 mg statt geplanter nochmaliger 120 mg, da noch immer Entzündung; PSA 0,48 ng/ml; Testosteron 1,3 nmol/l;
20.09.2009; Firmagon 80 mg; PSA 0,26 ng/ml; Testosteron 0,7 nmol/l.
16.10.2009; geplant Firmagon 80 mg;

An Nebenwirkungen habe ich nach der monatlichen Spritze ca. eine Woche Schmerzen um die Einstichstelle, die aber auszuhalten sind sowie zeitweise Hitzwallungen (in der Nacht mehr als am Tage) sowie eine gewisse Müdigkeit, was ich auf das fehlende Testosteron zurückführe.
Gruß Siegmar

----------


## christinew

Mir fällt alles immer etwas später ein, muss das Alter sein.
Also, die erste Degarelixspritze hatte 240 mg,
PSA wurde bisher erst einmal gemessen, Testo gar nicht, werden wir nachholen
Christine

----------


## georg47

Siehe auch Thread Degarelix vom August 2009
Habe von Mai-Aug 2009 4x Degarelix 80mg erhalten.
Allergische Reaktion an der Einstichstelle ansteigend bis zu faustgroßem
schmerzhaftem Entzündungsherd, der sich erst nach 3 Wochen zurückgebildet hat.
Leider auch PSA und Testosteronanstieg, da vermutlich keine Wirkstoffresorption.
Deshalb im September Umstieg auf Abarelix.
Ergebnis: PSA hat sich halbiert,Testosteron wieder auf Kastrationsniveau.
Gruß Georg47

----------


## Anonymous1

> Siehe auch Thread Degarelix vom August 2009


Korrekt Georg! 
August
September

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
ein Betroffener aus meiner SHG wird in Kürze mit einer Hormonentzugstherapie beginnen. Die Therapie wird mit dem Medikament "Degarelix" begonnen. Eine Frage können wir nicht beantworten: Sollte die Theraoie durch "Proscar" verstärkt werden oder reicht "Degarelix" allein ? Wir konnten im Netz keine für uns erkennbare schlüssige Antwort finden.

----------


## Martin H

*Anfrage: Erfahrungen mit "Degarelix"* 

Hallo liebe Foumteilnehmer,

ich bekomme seit 30.12.2010 moatlich Degarelix gespritzt. Die Anfangsdosis bestand aus 2 Injektionen von je 120mg und dann monatlich 1x 80mg.
Bis zum Mai 2010 hatte ich folgende Nebenwirkungen: unregelmäßige Hitzewallungen; an der Injektionsstelle Schwellungen,Rötungen(Durchmesser ca 8 cm) und leichte Schmerzen ca 5-7 Tage
Der PSA-und Testosteron-Verlauf ist erwartungsgemäß gut -siehe mein Profil.
Nach der Spritze am 26.05.2010 hatte ich nachmittags Schüttelfrost und die Rötung hatte einen Durchmesser von ca 15 cm. Nach 7 Tagen war alles wieder normal. Nach der Spritze am 22.06.2010 verlief wieder alles so wie vor dem 26.05.2010.
Mein Urologe überlegt sich auf Grund meiner und anderer Erfahrungen das Medikament der Spritze zu ändern. Ich würde am liebsten die Hormontherapie unterbrechen und bei PSA-Anstieg wieder beginnen - eventuell mit einem anderen Medikament. Die 7 Monate H.-Therapie werden aber für eine Unterbrechung zu kurz sein.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer längeren Anwendung von Degarelix? Im Forum habe ich in den letzten Monaten zum Thema nichts gefunden.
Am 21.04.2010 hat mein Urologe mir zusätzlich Avodart 0,5 verschrieben. Ist die Kombination Degralix- Avodart ratsam?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einige Antwoten bzw. Ratschläge erhalten würde.

Viele Grüße von Martin H

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Martin, lies bitte auch mal *hier.* Auch* das* noch.

----------


## Martin H

*Erfahrungen mit "Degarelix"* 

Hallo Forumteilnehmer,

wo bleiben die Antworten auf meinen Beirag vom 28.06.2010?

*Anfrage: Erfahrungen mit "Degarelix"* 

Hallo liebe Foumteilnehmer,

ich bekomme seit 30.12.2010 moatlich Degarelix gespritzt. Die Anfangsdosis bestand aus 2 Injektionen von je 120mg und dann monatlich 1x 80mg.
Bis zum Mai 2010 hatte ich folgende Nebenwirkungen: unregelmäßige Hitzewallungen; an der Injektionsstelle Schwellungen,Rötungen(Durchmesser ca 8 cm) und leichte Schmerzen ca 5-7 Tage
Der PSA-und Testosteron-Verlauf ist erwartungsgemäß gut -siehe mein Profil.
Nach der Spritze am 26.05.2010 hatte ich nachmittags Schüttelfrost und die Rötung hatte einen Durchmesser von ca 15 cm. Nach 7 Tagen war alles wieder normal. Nach der Spritze am 22.06.2010 verlief wieder alles so wie vor dem 26.05.2010.
Mein Urologe überlegt sich auf Grund meiner und anderer Erfahrungen das Medikament der Spritze zu ändern. Ich würde am liebsten die Hormontherapie unterbrechen und bei PSA-Anstieg wieder beginnen - eventuell mit einem anderen Medikament. Die 7 Monate H.-Therapie werden aber für eine Unterbrechung zu kurz sein.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer längeren Anwendung von Degarelix? Im Forum habe ich in den letzten Monaten zum Thema nichts gefunden.
Am 21.04.2010 hat mein Urologe mir zusätzlich Avodart 0,5 verschrieben. Ist die Kombination Degralix- Avodart ratsam?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einige Antwoten bzw. Ratschläge erhalten würde.

Viele Grüße von Martin H 

Heute ist kein Fußball!

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Martin,

wenn Du auf Deine Frage keine Antwort bekommst ist das kein Zeichen von Ignoranz. Ich würde eher vermuten, dass sich unter den Forumlesern z.Zt. niemand befindet der mit Degarelix therapiert wird oder wurde oder eine Forumpause eingelegt hat.
*Siegmar* hat von der Therapie berichtet, wende Dich doch mal direkt an ihn.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## JürgenS

In Kürze aus `Snuffy Myers "Question of the Week"

http://askdrmyers.wordpress.com/2010...versus-lupron/

Degarelix und Enantone (amerik. Lupron) unterdrücken beide die Testosteronproduktion. Bei Degarelix tritt die Unterdrückung auf Kastrationsniveau bereits nach ein paar Tagen (wenn nicht übernacht) ein, bei Enantone erst nach ca. 3 Wochen. Wenn z.B. bei einem neu diagnostizierten Patienten eine sofortige Unterdrückung angesagt ist, wäre Degarelix das Medikament der Wahl.

Da aber auf längere Sicht die Wirkung beider Präparate gleich ist, Degarelix jedoch bedeutend mehr, z.T heftige Nebenwirkungen und allergische Reaktionen auslösen kann, wäre ein Wechsel zu Enantone (oder Zoladex etc.) sinnvoll.

JürgenS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat von *JürgenS*  
> 
>                    Bei Degarelix tritt die Unterdrückung auf Kastrationsniveau bereits nach ein paar Tagen (wenn nicht übernacht) ein ...


                            Ich habe vorgestern nach heftigem PSA-Anstieg (guck mein  Profil)  und der negativ verlaufenen Abwägung einer Lokalen Therapie der  per  PSMA-PET nachgewiesenen Lymphmetastasen mit Strahlentherapeut und   Urologen die erste 'Firmagon'-Injektion bekommen:

Erstmal  eine faustgrosse Schwellung am Bauch, die in etwa juckt wie ein   Bremsenstich, mehr nicht, und aus meiner Schlappheit heute zu   schliessen, eine rasche Testo-Senkung. Ein Kilo Gewicht hab ich über   Nacht durch vermehrtes Wasserlassen verloren, bin nun also erstmals   unter 90 kg (!), nachdem ich während der letzten AHT mit Lucrin/Zoladex   innert eines Jahres von 86 auf 100kg zugenommen hatte.

In der Bilanz nach zwei Tagen kein schlechter Einstieg.
Mal sehen, wann die Schwellung zurückgehen wird und was die ersten Messungen zeigen werden.
Ich werde berichten. 

Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mal sehen, wann die Schwellung zurückgehen wird und was die ersten Messungen zeigen werden.


Die Schwellung war nach einer Woche fast weg. Es blieb eine leichte Verhärtung in der Bauchdecke, die nach einem Monat ebenfalls vollkommen verschwunden ist. Die zweite Injektion, gestern durch den Hausarzt, erzeugte nur eine leichte Schwellung, eine gewisse Druckempfindlichkeit und leichte Jucken, das aber mit einem Bremsenstich nicht mithalten kann. Wegen der Druckempfindlichkeit ist darauf zu achten, dass die Injektion gut oberhalb des Gürtels efolgt, wie es bei mir beide Male der Fall war.

Und die Messungen?
PSA innert zweier Wochen runter von um 4 auf 2.9.
Die Richtung stimmt.

Die Nebenwirkungen sind, von den oben beschriebenen abgesehen, jene, die bei Testoreson-Entzug erwartet werden müssen, also ähnlich wie sie unter 'Lucrin' waren:
Antriebslosigkeit, Libidoverlust, weitestgehende erektile Dysfunktion, Gewichtszunahme und reduzierte Leistungsfähigkeit.
Auch ein Gewichtsanstieg als Folge von Wassereinlagerungen am ganzen Körper und auch im Gesicht ist eingetreten, wie schon vor zwei Jahren unter Lucrin auch.
Dies alles schon nach einem Monat, wie soll das weitergehen?

Unpraktisch ist der Monatsrhytmus der Injektionen, samt den doch etwas störenden NW an der Injektionsstelle.
Der Urologe meint, ein Umstieg auf 'Lucrin'-3-Monate-Depot  (_Wirkstoff:_ Leuprorelin) sei problemlos möglich, der Vorteil von Degarelix sei vor allem das rasche Stoppen der Testoresonproduktion und, dass man bei Therapiebeginn keinen Schutz gegen den 'Flare-up' brauche mit Bicalutamid. 
Von beidem hab ich ja jetzt profitiert.

Geht der Umstieg vom GnRH-Antagonisten Degarelix auf den GnRH-Agonisten Leuprorelin problemlos?
Gäbe es einen Grund, bei Degarelix zu bleiben?

Hersteller Ferring berichtet von einer leicht besseren Langzeitwirkung von 'Firmagon'. 


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Günter55

> Die Nebenwirkungen sind, von den oben beschriebenen abgesehen, jene, die bei Testoreson-Entzug erwartet werden müssen, also ähnlich wie sie unter 'Lucrin' waren:
> Antriebslosigkeit, Libidoverlust, weitestgehende erektile Dysfunktion, Gewichtszunahme und reduzierte Leistungsfähigkeit.
> Auch ein Gewichtsanstieg als Folge von Wassereinlagerungen am ganzen Körper und auch im Gesicht ist eingetreten, wie schon vor zwei Jahren unter Lucrin auch.
> Dies alles schon nach einem Monat, wie soll das weitergehen?
> 
> Unpraktisch ist der Monatsrhytmus der Injektionen, samt den doch etwas störenden NW an der Injektionsstelle.
> Der Urologe meint, ein Umstieg auf 'Lucrin'-3-Monate-Depot  (_Wirkstoff:_ Leuprorelin) sei problemlos möglich, der Vorteil von Degarelix sei vor allem das rasche Stoppen der Testoresonproduktion und, dass man bei Therapiebeginn keinen Schutz gegen den 'Flare-up' brauche mit Bicalutamid. 
> Von beidem hab ich ja jetzt profitiert.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hvielemi,

ich hatte 2 Jahre Leuprorelin und machte bei 0,05 ng/ml eine Pause von 11 Monaten. Im Oktober 2011 bin ich mit Firmagon wieder eingestiegen. Leider war ich mit Firmagon nicht zufrieden und bin nach 3 Spritzen wieder auf die 3-Monats-Spritze Leuprorelin zurückgekehrt.

Die Gründe waren:
- Starke Schwellung und Juckreiz an der Einstichstelle, die mehrere Stunden mit Eis gekühlt werden musste
- Körperliche Erschöpfung in den ersten 3 Tagen nach Injektion
- Depressive Verstimmung in den ersten 3 Tagen nach Injektion

Ich bin übrigens wieder bei 0,05 ng/ml und sehe keine Vorteile für Firmagon, sondern zunächst nur mal Nachteile. Aber dies kann bei Jedem individuell anders sein.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich hatte 2 Jahre Leuprorelin und machte bei 0,05 ng/ml eine Pause von 11 Monaten. Im Oktober 2011 bin ich mit Firmagon wieder eingestiegen. Leider war ich mit Firmagon nicht zufrieden und bin nach 3 Spritzen wieder auf die 3-Monats-Spritze Leuprorelin zurückgekehrt.
> 
> Die Gründe waren:
> - Starke Schwellung und Juckreiz an der Einstichstelle, die mehrere Stunden mit Eis gekühlt werden musste
> - Körperliche Erschöpfung in den ersten 3 Tagen nach Injektion
> - Depressive Verstimmung in den ersten 3 Tagen nach Injektion
> 
> Ich bin übrigens wieder bei 0,05 ng/ml und sehe keine Vorteile für Firmagon, sondern zunächst nur mal Nachteile. Aber dies kann bei Jedem individuell anders sein.


Hallo Günther

Vorgestern hab ich mir - mit einwöchiger Verspätung - die dritte Firmagon-80mg-Spritze
setzen lassen. Obwohl ich immer noch deftige Wallungen hab, wollte ich der
Verspätung halber (noch?) nicht auf Lucrin-3-Monats-Spritzen zurückwechseln.

Die Nebenwirkungen der dritten Firmagon-Dosis:
Wie gehabte eine kräftige Schwellung auf der Bauchdecke und eine spürbare Verhärtung darunter.
-  Diesmal nur leichtes Jucken, nicht mit einem Bremsenstich zu vergleichen.
-  Diesmal KEINE depressive Verstimmung.
-  PSA- und Testosteron-Werte erfahre ich am Montag.

Siehe dazu auch diesen Beitrag in meinem 'Blog' hier im Forum.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi
.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vorgestern hab ich mir - mit einwöchiger Verspätung - die dritte Firmagon-80mg-Spritze
> setzen lassen. Obwohl ich immer noch deftige Wallungen hab, wollte ich der
> Verspätung halber (noch?) nicht auf Lucrin-3-Monats-Spritzen zurückwechseln.


Nun bin ich doch wieder auf 'Lucrin' (Leuprorelin) umgestiegen, was, im Gegensatz 
zu 'Firmagon' ohne jedes Problem an der Injektionsstelle möglich war. 
Nach einem Monat sind sowohl PSA als auch Testoreson 
je um die Hälfte des zuletzt gehabten Wertes gesunken.

Firmagon ist damit wie Zoladex für mich 'abgehakt'. 
Ob das am Wirkstoff oder an der Matrix liege, ist dabei unerheblich.
Mancher hat heftige Nebenwirkungen, mancher eben nicht ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------

